# Slamology - June 9 - 10, 2018 - Indianapolis, IN



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Slamology will be here before we know it with both MECA and IASCA 3x SQ and SPL competitions. Who will be there? Will you be competing SQ, SPL, or both?

1) lowcel - 2012 Toyota 4Runner - SQ


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Not going.


----------



## disconnected (May 10, 2017)

13 h 53 min (986 miles) 
Maybe next year.


----------

